# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Intel PRO/wireless 2011b Lan access point - ebay

## jabarlee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2058015096

Πολύ καλό Access point (αν όχι εξαιρετικό)

----------


## dti

Το συστήνω κι εγώ ανεπιφύλακτα καθώς είναι από τα ελάχιστα access points που εκτός από bridge είναι και repeater *ταυτόχρονα*, δηλαδή εξυπηρετεί και τους τοπικούς clients αλλά και το backbone του δικτύου. Ανήκει στην κατηγορία των enterprise access points και ίσως ταλαιπωρήσει λίγο στο σετάρισμα τους άπειρους χρήστες, καθώς περιλαμβάνει πληθώρα ρυθμίσεων.
Εχω ήδη κερδίσει 2 στο e-bay ($265 - 300) και τα περιμένω πώς και πώς  ::  H τιμή του λογικά θα διαμορφωθεί από 270 έως 320 δολάρια. 
Η χαμηλότερη τιμή καινούργιο από on-line store είναι περίπου $480. 
Χτυπήστε το άφοβα μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα του Σαββάτου.
Κι αν σας φαίνονται πολλά τα χρήματα, συνεννοηθείτε μεταξύ σας όσοι είστε σε κοντινές αποστάσεις και αγοράστε το από κοινού.

----------


## tassos

Ρε παιδιά πολύ φτηνό δεν είναι 150$?Μήπως παίζει τίποτα;

----------


## jabarlee

Με αυτή την τιμή ξεκινάει η δημοπρασία. Όταν τελειώσει η εμπειρία λέει ότι θα φτάσει περίπου τα $300.

----------


## dti

Τελικά ήταν φοβερή ευκαιρία! Εκλεισε στα 182,5 δολάρια μόνο...
Θα την χτύπαγα αλλά ξεχάστηκα στην Infosystem  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Κι εγώ την πάτησα, γιατί σκεφτόμενος ότι θα πάει ψηλά για τα τωρινά οικονομικά μου, σταμάτησα να το παρακολουθώ...Καλά ήταν στην Infosystem?

----------

